# Tramadol dosage?



## Cinnamontoast (20 September 2013)

Rimadyl didn't make a difference to big dog being on three legs this week and the vet declared himself unable to find anything wrong. He's had tramadol before but I can't remember the dosage. I have some spare (mine) for any further problems.


----------



## Mahoganybay (20 September 2013)

My elderley Goldren Retreiver has just been prescribed Tramadol for pain relief, she is 25kg & is on 2x 50mg twice a day. Hope that helps.


----------



## SusieT (20 September 2013)

What did the vet say when you asked him?


----------



## Cinnamontoast (21 September 2013)

Thanks, that's helpful, Mahoganybay.

Didn't ask the vet, Susie. The same dog had tramadol last year so I believe it will be fine with him if needed. I was giving him rimadyl left over from another dog's issues, which he's also had before.


----------



## SusieT (21 September 2013)

IT costs nothing to ring and check rather than use prescription meds willy nilly. They will know the appropriate dose for your particular dog particularly if on other meds.


----------



## mynutmeg (22 September 2013)

My 21kg collie can have a maximum of 100mg twice a day - on a side note I've recently changed to codeine with her and found it much more effective as a pain killer and much less sedating for her as well


----------



## twiglet84 (22 September 2013)

Tramadol is dosed 2-5mg/kg x


----------



## Cinnamontoast (22 September 2013)

Thanks, Twiglet, that means a max of 100mg for a 20 kg springer! 

Didn't know dogs could have codeine, that's MY drug, he won't be getting that!


----------



## twiglet84 (27 September 2013)

cinnamontoast said:



			Thanks, Twiglet, that means a max of 100mg for a 20 kg springer! 

Didn't know dogs could have codeine, that's MY drug, he won't be getting that!
		
Click to expand...

Yes but I wouldn't recommend starting at the top end. Start low and then increase if needed. Are yours 50mg or 100mg capsules? Remember tramadol gives sedative effect too xx


----------



## Cinnamontoast (27 September 2013)

50mg tablets in capsule form.


----------



## hhr (9 February 2014)

Mahoganybay said:



			My elderley Goldren Retreiver has just been prescribed Tramadol for pain relief, she is 25kg & is on 2x 50mg twice a day. Hope that helps.
		
Click to expand...

Tramadol????
IMPORTANT NOTE: The following information (http://top.drugstore24hour.com/index.php/shop-store/sub-category-1/mens-health/tramadol-detail) is intended to supplement, not substitute for, the expertise and judgment of your physician, pharmacist or other healthcare professional. It should not be construed to indicate that use of the drug is safe, appropriate, or effective for you. Consult your healthcare professional before using this drug.


----------



## Alec Swan (9 February 2014)

hhr said:



			Tramadol????
........ It should not be construed to indicate that use of the drug is safe, appropriate, or effective for you. Consult your healthcare professional before using this drug.
		
Click to expand...

Well said.  Tramadol can be an insidious and dangerous drug.  Think very carefully before using it on man or beast.

Alec.


----------



## mynutmeg (9 February 2014)

Alec Swan said:



			Well said.  Tramadol can be an insidious and dangerous drug.  Think very carefully before using it on man or beast.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

yup, both this and codiene are strong drugs however without them my collie would have been pts about 2 years ago. They keep her happy and comfortable so we deal with side effects (have fewer on the codiene than we did on the tramadol)


----------



## Mahoganybay (9 February 2014)

hhr said:



			Tramadol????
IMPORTANT NOTE: The following information (http://top.drugstore24hour.com/index.php/shop-store/sub-category-1/mens-health/tramadol-detail) is intended to supplement, not substitute for, the expertise and judgment of your physician, pharmacist or other healthcare professional. It should not be construed to indicate that use of the drug is safe, appropriate, or effective for you. Consult your healthcare professional before using this drug.
		
Click to expand...




Alec Swan said:



			Well said.  Tramadol can be an insidious and dangerous drug.  Think very carefully before using it on man or beast.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

The Tramadol was prescribed by my vet, my Goldie is 14 years old and I realise that this is not a long term drug, but she's not going to last long term. Its made her more comfortable, able to have a little run out on her walk, so thats good enough for me.


----------



## twiggy2 (9 February 2014)

Mahoganybay said:



			The Tramadol was prescribed by my vet, my Goldie is 14 years old and I realise that this is not a long term drug, but she's not going to last long term. Its made her more comfortable, able to have a little run out on her walk, so thats good enough for me.
		
Click to expand...

but in the OP case the drug has not been prescribed for use at this time for this dog, scary that owners are happy to give this sort of drug when not on vets advice


----------



## Allfourfeet (9 February 2014)

My 20kg collie also started on 50mg, but made him incredibly sedated and completely lost his appetite on it. My vets ordered in a lower dose (25mg I think) in a tablet form, and he just had one. Certainly not a drug I'd like to give willy nilly, but DID help when nothing else did. I'd defiantly try and give as little as possible, it completely knocks me out, so I don't want my dog feeling like that


----------



## {97702} (9 February 2014)

Funny how these threads get bounced???!!  Personally I have only ever seen one dog on tramadol and it was horrible, I wouldn't use it again unless absolutely necessary, the poor dog was out on his feet and had no quality of life at all


----------



## ihatework (9 February 2014)

I don't think tramadol is really a drug you want to be messing with without the advice of your vet.

FWIW my 36kg dog has a spinal cord compression that is pretty well maintained on daily metacam. However he recently had a relapse and had tramadol added by the vet - he was on 3 x 50mg three times a day and they helped considerably with no obvious nasty side effects. He is now down to 2 x 50mg twice a day any we will hopefully stop that in the next couple of days.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (10 February 2014)

twiggy2 said:



			but in the OP case the drug has not been prescribed for use at this time for this dog, scary that owners are happy to give this sort of drug when not on vets advice
		
Click to expand...

The dog has had Tramadol before so I was not too concerned. However, I ended up not giving him any because it is a strong drug, he would be sedated on it and I gave him another couple of days and he was ok, although went lame again so had box rest and then lead walks, no drugs.  

If I took all of my vet's advice, I would have a three legged dog (who runs round like a pup on all four of his feet, fortunately) and be feeding them all a low quality food purely because the vet receives commission for pushing it. 

Amazing that someone bumped this purely to tell me off!!


----------

